# Animals on Holidays?



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Is it fair to take animals on holidays to warm climates in your Motor Home?

Aido


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Animals in the sun*

Hello

I do not think it is unfair to take your four legged friend along.

The recent hot spell came as a shock to Oscar, but he soon learned to sit in the shade rather than the sun. When we go walking, I always take a bottle of water and a bowl. His itinerary has to adjust to suit the climate - no long walkies at lunch time for example.

On the other side of the coin, would it be fair to put an animal in kennels for a fortnight, possibly to contract kennel cough, maybe get separation anxiety and so on. Some animals do not mind the kennels - this one hates them.

It could be said that Oscar is pampered (never) but I do not think his friend Jabulile would be a fan of the kennels either!

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

aido said:


> Is it fair to take animals on holidays to warm climates in your Motor Home?
> 
> Aido


Depends on the animal. In some cases it is most unfair especially in the warmer months. I gave up taking animals away on holiday when my last dog died. I now have much more freedom.

peedee


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

aido said:


> Is it fair to take animals on holidays to warm climates in your Motor Home?
> Aido


Depends on the animal. in our case we have a long haired Persian cat who goes EVERYWHERE with us. He been down as far as Perpignan so far in some SERIOUS temps. He tends to curl up under the rig in the shade in the heat of the day and has his walks first thing in the moning and after dusk.
He's my best mate, I'd trust him far more than most humans I've come across (well, non-'vanners anyway!), and NO WAY would I subject him to heat if I thought he couldn't cope, I rather go to Scotland and freeze!  On the odd occasion, we've left the aircon on low for him, but thats rare, usually, shutting all the blinds will keep it at a reasonable temp.
Animals are like humans, they're ALL different. some will cope just fine, others won't. Only your own experiences with YOUR animal will give you the answer and it's not for anyone else to berate you providing the animal is not being mistreated or is in obvious distress. NOBODY knows YOUR animal better than YOU.
Just to try and push the point, here's an example.
Last year, ffi and I were sunning ourselves on our base CL in scorching temps. The farmer came legging it over ranting about his dog being in trouble and could we do anything. One look at Roxy (a jet black Collie cross) told us she was obviously overheated. We brought her into the rig and switched the aircon on and with 10 minutes she was fine.  
The point is, it can happen at home just as easily as when away in your 'van. Just keep your eye on your mate and take the necessary action.
The way i look at it is, if our Dougal is good enough to come tavellling with us, the least I can do is look after him........and to be honest, my holiday wouldn't be HALF as much fun with him with us.


----------

